
Chrome Sync - thegeomaster
https://textslashplain.com/2018/09/24/chrome-sync/
======
syrrim
>The old UX was dangerously misleading for people who share computers, a
worryingly common practice. The new UX makes it at least a bit more clear that
if you’re browsing on a borrowed computer, you really should be using a
discardable Guest profile.(I think Guest Profiles are one of the coolest
little-used features in Chrome).

I preferred the old ui of checking "keep me signed in". The whole "just use
private/guest/whatever" annoys me.

In any case, this change reinforces that if you don't like google, then don't
use chrome.

>If Extra Evil Google is in your threat model, you shouldn’t be using Chrome
at all, because obviously Extra Evil Google could just backdoor Chrome before
encryption or after decryption.

If you care about privacy, then of course you'll prefer a browser that is
private by default, rather than making you run around in settings.

